# English teacher in Dubai (somebody's wife who doesn't work)



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Having spent quite some money for my wife's english classes at Berlitz, we thought it would be a good idea to find a teacher (native speaker) who could give her some english classes at home.

Need a female lady, probably somebody's wife who doesn't work.

She knows the tenses, her vocabulary is quite good, she just needs to speak more for a month or so.

For her that will also be a way to socialize as she's bored staying at home all the time.


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Not to threadjack but I am in a similar situation. GF needs to take the IELTS and has been taking private courses in knowledge village. We communicate fine but she needs help speaking/writing formally and could brush up on listening/reading.

So ILYA if you find someone you like or someone can recommend/offer services of a structured learning experience, send me a message. Good luck ILYA.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there. My husband is an Englishman. When we were dating i use too watch lots of programs(BBC) on DVDs, read lots of books, it helped me, biggest help was that i mingle lots and still do with English speaking pol. Just start with yr neighbourhood. All the best.


----------

